# Caponero (X Pulborough)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Help please

I'm trying to find the fate of a Stevie Clarke coastal tanker:

Built 1956 as Gertrude Wiener for Tankreederei de Vries & Co, Germany
1959 Sold to Stevie Clarke London and r/n Pulborough
1964 Sold to Ottavio Novella, Italy & r/n Caponero
1975 To Ciane-Anapo Cia de Nav. e Bunkeraggi Italy - same name?
1981 Still in service

Could somebody fill me in as to he subsequent history and fate

Any fotos?

Tks

NigelC


----------

